# mushroom id



## saltwater junkie (Feb 18, 2011)

hello all i have a problem id this mushroom 

the true colour is florescent bright pink, florescent bright green,and red 

there is no pattern colour changes they all blend into each other 


i cant seem to capture the true colours on pictures i am taking for some reason they are way brighter in person 


thanks all for your help


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I have no idea what your mushrooms are called, but I think one has my name on it, and it should come home with me.........


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

same colours as a precious gem called alexandrite, so you could name it after that  very nice! I also like your green branching porites! if you ever frag, please let me know.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

looks like discosoma sp. mushrooms, the fancy variety, though. Daniel at AK has a great indo supplier for fancy discosomas...I remember a great shipment late last year.

if that's a green porites, that's pretty nice.....but it looks like a crown leather (sarco) to me..??


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Patwa said:


> looks like discosoma sp. mushrooms, the fancy variety, though. Daniel at AK has a great indo supplier for fancy discosomas...I remember a great shipment late last year.
> 
> if that's a green porites, that's pretty nice.....but it looks like a crown leather (sarco) to me..??


patwa's bakkkkk


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

haha  never left, just lots of other things on my mind these days :/


----------



## saltwater junkie (Feb 18, 2011)

*better pic*

hello all thanks

the green coral is just a green leather

this picture is a better idea of the look but still not exactly it is more intence in person

its more pink than red

this is after my lights go off and this is under a kessil 150w ocean blue

ya i dont really care about the name so much just curious,i have not been able to find it on line anywhere lol

on the bottom right of the picture is a red mushroom for reference


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I still want one, so any time you're ready, just let me know how much


----------



## saltwater junkie (Feb 18, 2011)

*Mushroom*



Crayon said:


> I still want one, so any time you're ready, just let me know how much


hey i will let you know as soon as i am ready to let 1 or 2 go

i do live in hamilton 
i just seen it is not im my profile


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Rats,
I was just in Hamilton today......


----------

